# WaKü-Radiator vor dem ersten Einsatz unbedingt waschen



## Gromyröesku (25. April 2016)

*WaKü-Radiator vor dem ersten Einsatz unbedingt waschen*

Ein Arctic Liquid Freezer 240 wird einen Intel Core i7-5960X kühlen.

In einem "aufklärerischen" Video auf youtube - ein relativ populärer Kanal - habe ich folgendes erfahren: Ein Radiator gehört vor dem ersten Einsatz mit Spülmittel durchgewaschen um  die angeblich werkseitig applizierten chemischen Konservierungsmittel oder Ähnliches loszuwerden, welche sonst die Wärmeleitfähigkeit der Lamellen unbedingt beeinträchtigen würden. Die Aussage bezog sich zwar auf eine Custom-WaKü - erinnerlich von Alphacool. Hat die Empfehlung was auf sich, oder ist es einfach nur Quatsch? Muß ich also meinen Arctic Liquid Freezer 240 vor dem ersten Einsatz vorsorglich mit Geschirrspülmittel präparieren?

Eine andere Frage: ist es ratsam - etwa im obigen Sinne - auch die Kühlfläche resp. Auflagefläche des Kühlers bzw. den Heatspsreader des Prozessors z. B. mit ArctiClean zu reinigen. Nochmals: Es handelt sich um einen Neubau.

Ich gehe schon schwer davon aus, daß das Ganze ziemlich überflüssig ist, wollte mich jedoch vergewissern.

Danke im Voraus und Gruß


----------



## cryon1c (25. April 2016)

*AW: WaKü-Radiator vor dem ersten Einsatz unbedingt waschen*

Das ist ne AIO. Geschlossener Kreislauf, kannste net öffnen^^
Was du machen sollst: System normal zusammenbauen, WLP druff, Kühler draufschnallen und freuen. Und davor mal ordentlich lesen was WaKü ist und was der Unterschied zwischen Custom & AIO ist 
CPU reinigen ist nicht nötig.

P.S. wer so ein dickes System zusammenbaut, sollte auch etwas Zeit investieren um rauszufinden was der da macht.


----------



## freezy94 (25. April 2016)

*AW: WaKü-Radiator vor dem ersten Einsatz unbedingt waschen*

Bei einer All-in-One Wasserkühlung musst du das Teil nur montieren.

Bei einer Custom-Wakü sollte man vorher alles reinigen. Auch ich habe das gemacht - hat bei mir aber ehrlich gesagt rein gar nichts gebracht (Alphacool Radiatoren). Dort waren keine Verfärbungen im Wasser, etc. erkennbar, empfehlenswert ist es aber auf jeden Fall.


----------



## Gromyröesku (25. April 2016)

*AW: WaKü-Radiator vor dem ersten Einsatz unbedingt waschen*



cryon1c schrieb:


> Das ist ne AIO. Geschlossener Kreislauf, kannste net öffnen^^



Also  - natürlich kenne ich den Unterschied ... Ich hab' nur die Botschaft auf youtube so verstanden, daß man den Radi von AUßEN abwaschen sollte. 

Danke!


----------



## cryon1c (25. April 2016)

*AW: WaKü-Radiator vor dem ersten Einsatz unbedingt waschen*



Gromyröesku schrieb:


> Also  - natürlich kenne ich den Unterschied ... Ich hab' nur die Botschaft auf youtube so verstanden, daß man den Radi von AUßEN abwaschen sollte.
> 
> Danke!



Ne, wozu? Selbst wenn der massiv Staub und Dreck angesammelt hat, wäscht man den nicht von aussen sondern geht mit Druckluft drüber und gut ist^^
Ich spüle die von innen bei Bedarf, aber neu aus der Box - nö. 
Bastel das System zusammen, mach n gutes Lüfterprofil, lass die Pumpe auf 12V laufen wenn sie keinen Krach macht und freue dich.


----------



## Gromyröesku (25. April 2016)

*AW: WaKü-Radiator vor dem ersten Einsatz unbedingt waschen*

Danke!
Punkto - gutes Lüfterprofil und AirFlow- was empfiehlst Du bei dieser Zusammenstellung? Ich habe mir gedacht die 2 vorderen (Gehäuse - im Lieferumfang) holen frische Luft ins Gehäuse. Der Radi - oben - ebenso: also von oben ins Gehäuse und der Heck-Lüfter transportiert dann die warme Luft aus dem Gehäuse hinaus. U. U. noch einen Lüfter im Boden installieren. Manche meinen die Radiatorlüfter sollten die Luft aus dem Gehäuse hinaus blasen. Aber wieso die warme Gehäuseluft durch den Radiator hindurchblasen, habe ich mir gedacht.

Der Radi ist auf Push-Pull ausgelegt - 4 Lüfter.

Reicht die Zusammenstellung um den CPU ohne Gefahr auf @ 4,5 zu bringen?

Gruß


----------



## cryon1c (25. April 2016)

*AW: WaKü-Radiator vor dem ersten Einsatz unbedingt waschen*

4,5GHz - je nach dem wie gut deine CPU ist. Da ist nix sicher, gibt gute und gibt schlechte die bei 4,2 oder so stehen bleiben weil mehr net geht^^

Und wegen der Konfig - lass 2 Lüfter vorne mit low RPM die Luft ansaugen, der Radiator wird als outtake montiert, am besten push und bringt die Luft nach draussen. Ebenso der Hecklüfter, den kannste auch runterstellen. 
Ob du kalte oder warme Luft durch den Radiator jagst, ist relativ egal. Lieber warme Luft dadurch als wenn der nen deutlichen Überdruck im Gehäuse erzeugt und warme Luft aufs Board pustet. Mit WaKü hat die Spannungsversorgung auf dem Board eh zu kämpfen. 
Aber nen großen Unterschied wirds nicht machen, 1-2°C höchstens.


----------



## Gromyröesku (25. April 2016)

*AW: WaKü-Radiator vor dem ersten Einsatz unbedingt waschen*

Alles klar - Danke! Und was meinst Du zu 4,5 - sind die realistisch - ohne Custom-WaKü?


----------



## cryon1c (25. April 2016)

*AW: WaKü-Radiator vor dem ersten Einsatz unbedingt waschen*



Gromyröesku schrieb:


> Alles klar - Danke! Und was meinst Du zu 4,5 - sind die realistisch - ohne Custom-WaKü?



Möglich wenn deine CPU das schafft. 
CustomWaKü wäre n paar °C kühler (besserer Waterblock, mehr Radiatorfläche) und halt leiser, kostet dafür aber weit mehr. 

Gugg wie weit deine CPU geht und wie die Temperaturen aussehen. 8Kerner auf 4,5 ist nicht so einfach.


----------



## Gromyröesku (25. April 2016)

*AW: WaKü-Radiator vor dem ersten Einsatz unbedingt waschen*

Aha, ook alles klar - mach' ich. vielen Dank nochmals! 

Schönen Tag noch

Gruß


----------



## Gromyröesku (2. Mai 2016)

*AW: WaKü-Radiator vor dem ersten Einsatz unbedingt waschen*




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Hi, Cryon1! Also vollständigkeitshalber auch noch dieses gewichtige Argument.  Ich werde zunächst so installieren, wie Du es sagst - aber auch die andere Variante ausprobieren. Gruß


----------



## hanrot (2. Mai 2016)

*AW: WaKü-Radiator vor dem ersten Einsatz unbedingt waschen*

E geht ja nicht nur um die Mehrbelastung deines Mainboards und der Spannungskühler. Vor allem wirst du mit der Grafikkarte Probleme bekommen. Die Frage ist ob es für dich sinnvoll ist die CPU auf Kosten der GPU zu kühlen. Wenn deine GPU beispielsweise jetzt schon in einem Bereich um die Ende 70, 80 Grad liegst könnte das kritisch werden, auf der anderen Seite solltest du dich fragen ob du die bessere Kühlung deiner CPU effektiv in einen höheren Takt stecken kannst, oder es da mehr um die ausgelesenen Werte geht. Falls du aber eh nicht zockst und den Rechner nur für Prozessorlastige Anwendungen benutzt kann das natürlich durchaus nützlich sein.


----------



## Gromyröesku (3. Mai 2016)

*AW: WaKü-Radiator vor dem ersten Einsatz unbedingt waschen*

Klar, klar. Das sehe ich genauso. Dem Hersteller geht es ja natürlich primär darum, die Hauptsache - CPU-Temps - ins rechte Licht zu rücken. 


hanrot schrieb:


> Falls du aber eh nicht zockst und den Rechner nur für Prozessorlastige Anwendungen benutzt kann das natürlich durchaus nützlich sein.


Ja, so ist es - das Einzige: Schachprogramme und die brauchen nur die CPU und DDR4. Ich schrieb ja - ich werde die Lüfter aus dem Gehäuse hinaus blasen lassen. Da es jedoch eine relativ einfache Sache ist, die Lüfter mal umzudrehen - werde ich es halt interessehalber ausprobieren, wie die Temp-Werte sind, wenn die Lüfter laut Hersteller konfiguriert sind. Insofern macht mir die Graka am wenigsten Sorgen. Ich denke eher an die Spannungswandler und DDR4. ASUS Rampage hat aber Riesen-passive-Kühler drauf und Dominator ebenfalls. Das Wunschziel wäre DDR4 auf 3000 GHz (die gehen bis zu 3200) und CPU auf 4,1 - 4,5 wären natürlich gigantisch.

Danke


----------

